# Salt water duck hunters.



## king killer delete (Feb 3, 2017)

Check this out.
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=891814


----------



## dom (Feb 3, 2017)

whole lot of nope right there


----------



## Chewbaka81 (Feb 3, 2017)

This is where the wounded ducks disappear to.


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 3, 2017)

Chewbaka81 said:


> This is where the wounded ducks disappear to.


Yep and we have lost allot to the sharks


----------



## 27metalman (Feb 4, 2017)

Good post Killer.  Not sure how you do it out there in the salt water.  I know a few years ago when I went out with Captain Judy, we had a 10' tiger come up to the boat.  We encounter gators all the time around here, but no sharks.  Keep your hands out of the water I guess and be careful picking up your ducks.


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 5, 2017)

27metalman said:


> Good post Killer.  Not sure how you do it out there in the salt water.  I know a few years ago when I went out with Captain Judy, we had a 10' tiger come up to the boat.  We encounter gators all the time around here, but no sharks.  Keep your hands out of the water I guess and be careful picking up your ducks.



A good friend of mine dives as a side job and he and I talk about the sharks all the time. You have seen the dolphins in my hunting pictures .
He has told me if you got dolphins you got sharks. Between that oyster beds and gators that seem to like to come in the salt water costal Georgia is not the place you want to bring your dog. The coast can produce some good diver hunts but it is just like any place in our state. It can be real good but most of the time it's not.


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 5, 2017)

As far as your hands it's not like jaws but I use a dip net


----------



## 27metalman (Feb 12, 2017)

LOL @ "dip net"


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 12, 2017)

I use a dip net and I've sat and watched as a nice sized bull shark swiped one of my ducks.  Bulls will travel well up in to fresh water as well.

There is a site that shows where the great whites who have been captured and had telemetry attached to them are.  They have come quite close to Brunswick and Jacksonville on several occasions.


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 12, 2017)

I hunt allot in and around TYBEE. Not giving away any spots cause thats allot of water. But several years ago the Tybee police stopped the guys from pulling those big sharks up on the beach because the people that swim there were afraid and I can understand why.


----------

